

The Neo Cube: a new puzzle made of magnetic spheres - DeusExMachina
http://www.theneocube.com/

======
otoburb
The promotional videos are hilarious. Attractive girl dancing with a heavy
bass background and an echo voice repeating "neocube" over and over again.
Hilarious, yet probably very effective for what I speculate to be a high male
audience. I wonder what their conversion rate was after creating some of those
videos.

